

Online fashion giant Zalando confirms Frankfurt IPO plans for 2014 - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/news/zalando-ipo-frankfurt-2014/

======
mts_
The press release from Kinnevik announcing the plans can be found right here:
[http://hugin.info/1114/R/1853369/647977.pdf](http://hugin.info/1114/R/1853369/647977.pdf)

Interesting to see how ~41% of all visits to Zalando are from mobile devices
in Q2 2014. [1] DACH still accounts for a significant share (56.8%) of the
total revenue in Q2 2014. [2]

Zalando's ownership looked like this after Rocket Internet technically exited
last year: [3] \- Investment AB Kinnevik: 37% \- European Founders Fund: 18%
\- Anders Holch Povlsen: 10% \- DST Global: 9% \- Holtzbrinck Ventures: 8% \-
Tengelmann Ventures: 6% \- Others: 12%

[1]: p7
[https://corporate.zalando.com/system/files/zalando_financial...](https://corporate.zalando.com/system/files/zalando_financial_factsheet.pdf)
[2]: p8
[https://corporate.zalando.com/system/files/zalando_financial...](https://corporate.zalando.com/system/files/zalando_financial_factsheet.pdf)
[3]: [http://techmoran.com/rocket-internet-exits-
zalando/](http://techmoran.com/rocket-internet-exits-zalando/)

